# Possible First Road Bike Purchase? Help!



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone! For a while now i've been wanting a road bike, and would like to get the best bang for my buck. Would like to spend around $500. So, i've decided to look on craigslist, not sure if that's such a great idea. Anyways, I came across this:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/1692791056.html

I tried looking for reviews, came across a couple and said they were good for a beginner. What do you all think of the price? Any suggestions on brands? Also, I am 5"3, so I thought this bike would be perfect. Let me know! Thanks!

Another question...does it matter if I get a men's bike? Or are most road bikes unisex?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

See if they'll let you test ride it. If you like it offer them $500.

It's not important if you get a men's bike or a women's bike. What's important is that it fits.


----------

